

AnalyticsMD (YC W15) Applies AI to Optimize the ER - muditgarg
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/28/analyticsmd/

======
tdaltonc
I know a lot of ER doctors. They all hate the software that they have to work
with; especially the "resource control" software that stands between them and
the drugs and tools they need to treat people. This seems like another tool in
that direction. It seems designed to take decision making away from doctors
and put it in the hands of management.

What do you expect that this tool will do for the working environment of ER
doctors and nurses? Or the relationship between them and their patients?

~~~
muditgarg
Good question. ER doctors hate when software gets in the way of their clinical
decision making. We deliver recommendations to the front line managers but
they decide what to act upon. One of the most frustrating things for the
doctors often is when they are waiting to treat the patients but can't because
there are no beds, or not enough staff or labs are not coming back. Our
software anticipates those problems and recommends taking out those
bottlenecks in advance.

Our hope is that we will make the day of the staff in the ER much less
stressful and allow them to focus on spending more time with the patients.

------
muditgarg
Just launched our product on TechCrunch. Helping hospitals run smoothly a
challenging problem but one we care a lot about.

If any of you want to talk about this or have stories from waiting in the ER
or a doctors office please share :)

~~~
mendelc
Congrats!

~~~
muditgarg
Thanks @mendelc

------
monksy
How has this performed in the real world? Has it been tried in high traffic
areas? (i.e. chicago/nyc)

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
Does it get reinforced for doing an obviously bad or good job?

~~~
muditgarg
Yes. Our data feeds include the outcome variables we are optimizing for which
helps the algorithms retrain as new patterns emerge.

------
kakoni
Can you tell more about DecisionOS? Is this something you've built inhouse or
is it based on MLLib etc?

------
ratpik
How does this data enter your system?

~~~
muditgarg
Unfortunately, there aren't any great APIs in the health IT world but we
integrate with various hospital systems. We do not ask staff to enter any
additional data than what is already in these systems

------
elyrly
Is there any lash back from integrating with Epic within the Hospitals?

------
atratus
What is your tech stack?

